# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Не устанавливается Java на комп

## Shredinger

Недавно скачал с официального сайта Java. Хотел обновить ее. До установки удалил старый Java. При установке нового появляется окошко ниже приведенное. Если нажимаю НЕТ, не устанавливается, но если нажимаю ДА, то появляется второе окошко. Скорее всего некорректно удалилась, какая прога нужна чтоб нормально удалить Java?
кстати старые версии устанавливаются, но не работают почему то, в настройках браузера все Java включено, но все равно не работают.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## 123pavel

на сайте yava есть специальная программа для удаления yava не помню как называеться попробуй ей удалить

----------


## Iron Monk

Verifying installation

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Можно попробовать удалить все версии Java программой JavaRa

----------


## Shredinger

> Можно попробовать удалить все версии Java программой JavaRa


Сделал ол римувел, но проблема все же осталась.

----------


## Iron Monk

> Сделал ол римувел, но проблема все же осталась.


1. Деинсталируйте все Java из установки и удаления программ.
2. Удалите папки %ProgramFiles%\Java и %ProgramFiles%\Common Files\Java
3. Очистите реестр программой CCleaner.
4. Выполните файл реестра:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AdvancedOptions\JAVA_SUN]

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216023FF}]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}]

[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Installer\Products\4EA42A62D9304AC4784BF238120632FF]
```

4. Установите IE8 - если установлен - переустановите.
5. Установите JAVA.

----------


## Shredinger

Как понять выполнить файл реестра?
Куда вставить этот код?

----------


## Iron Monk

> Как понять выполнить файл реестра?
> Куда вставить этот код?


Прочтите...

----------


## Shredinger

Все получилось, Спасибо!

----------


## Iron Monk

> Все получилось, Спасибо!


 Удачи!

----------


## mastamikes

У меня получилось через программу Revo Uninstaller все почистить и даже удалить некоторые пустые папки от Java )
После удаления, при чистке реестра, приведенные ключики не были найдены

----------


## Iron Monk

> У меня получилось через программу Revo Uninstaller все почистить


 Разные проблемы могут быть, и для каждой - своя метОда. Кому просто переустановка помогает, кому JavaRa, а кому - MS Installer Clean Up. Бывает, нужно переустанавливать Java VM, да и ручная чистка - бывает. По скрину видно - Java Sun от Oracle - ключи реестра - от него. Главное - помочь, а не угробить.

----------


## mastamikes

*Iron Monk*, Да, согласен!

----------


## Никита Журик

Огромное спасибо, реально помогло, думал, что все... капец, но это не так)

----------


## PavelA

http://singularlabs.com/software/javara/ -- ссылочка сменилась на *javara*

Плюс на этом сайте несколько полезных утилит есть.

----------


## papul

Привет всем! Пользуюсь приложением на сайте Формулы 1, использующем JAVA. Недавно появилась такая проблема: При загрузке этого приложения потребовали обновить JAVA. Прошел по ссылкам, скачал, дошло дело до установки - выскочила такая вот ошибка дословно: Internal Error 2203. C:\Windows\Installer\ba5b3.ipi, -2147287035. Пробовал и онлайн и оффлайн устанавливать - бесполезно, ошибка такая же, меняются только символы ba5b3.ipi. При попытке удалить старую, та же история (та же ошибка). Я уже и в реестре все, что связано с JAVA удалил. Пробовал программки Revo Uninstaller и JavaRa - ничего не помогает. Приложение, использующее JAVA очень нужно, но переустанавливать Винду из-за этого тоже не хочется. Кто что посоветует? Были ли подобные проблемы. Кстати при удалении TeamViewer 7 похожая ошибка выскакивает, также никакими прогами не могу удалить. Другие программы и устанавливаются и удаляются нормально стандартными процедурами, проблемы только с JAVA и TeamViewer 7. :Sad: Вложение 413007

----------


## 1978дмитрий

Помогите . При установке Jva пишет : нужный файл находится на сетевом ресурсе , который сейчас недоступен

----------


## PavelA

Проблема м.б. в следующем отсутствии папки Temp на системном диске.

----------


## dimon333

она не находит путь в папку appdata

----------


## Александр Манара

Помогите пожалуйста.При установки Java (Version 8 Update 73) когда запускаю установщик появляется белое окно:Вложение 620264
P.S предыдущую версию удалял.

----------

